# 1 Bedroom Marriott Waikoloa Ocean Club - Ocean View - 30 Dec - 6 Jan 2023 for rent



## Fgaini (Dec 23, 2022)

Hello, 

unfortunately I am not able to go to Big Island (Daughter sick). Anyone interested in the week?
Aiming to rent it at the maximum price allowed (800 USD). It a real bargain since the MF alone are well above 3000 USD...

Hope someone in the group will be able to enjoy it!


----------



## Fgaini (Dec 25, 2022)

Anyone interested?


----------



## keeweekid (Dec 25, 2022)

Fgaini said:


> Anyone interested?


Are there any other fees associated with the 1 bdrm (resort fee, parking fee, etc)?
Does it accommodate 4?


----------



## Fgaini (Dec 26, 2022)

keeweekid said:


> Are there any other fees associated with the 1 bdrm (resort fee, parking fee, etc)?
> Does it accommodate 4?


Parking is free, only valet is extra
You will have to pay only the transient tax while there (should be 18 usd per night)


----------



## Fgaini (Dec 27, 2022)

keeweekid said:


> Are there any other fees associated with the 1 bdrm (resort fee, parking fee, etc)?
> Does it accommodate 4?


Yes it accomodate 4
Let me know if you are interested. It is an incredible deal at this price ;-)


----------



## klientravel (Dec 29, 2022)

Fgaini said:


> Hello,
> 
> unfortunately I am not able to go to Big Island (Daughter sick). Anyone interested in the week?
> Aiming to rent it at the maximum price allowed (800 USD). It a real bargain since the MF alone are well above 3000 USD...
> ...





Fgaini said:


> Hello,
> 
> unfortunately I am not able to go to Big Island (Daughter sick). Anyone interested in the week?
> Aiming to rent it at the maximum price allowed (800 USD). It a real bargain since the MF alone are well above 3000 USD...
> ...


Can not pm


----------



## bonjourashley (Dec 29, 2022)

Messaged you


----------



## jules54 (Dec 29, 2022)

Fgaini said:


> Hello,
> 
> unfortunately I am not able to go to Big Island (Daughter sick). Anyone interested in the week?
> Aiming to rent it at the maximum price allowed (800 USD). It a real bargain since the MF alone are well above 3000 USD...
> ...


3,000.00 maintenance fees for a one bedroom? Did I read that correctly?


----------



## melissy123 (Dec 29, 2022)

jules54 said:


> 3,000.00 maintenance fees for a one bedroom? Did I read that correctly?


I would guess that was the underlying cost of DP’s for Marriott for a holiday week.


----------



## Fgaini (Dec 30, 2022)

Unfortunately it is mf related to the over 5000 points required for the reservation…
really a lot of money :-(
btw room rented out. happy that at least someone managed to get a good deal


----------

